# KB Shimmer Spring Collection 2013



## Dalylah (Feb 15, 2013)

KB Shimmer released their spring collection today! These are available on their site. Are any of these calling out to you? I purchased Get Clover It, Iris My Case and Lottie Dottie today.











Source

A Dot Mess - Black and fuchsia glitter in a clear base.





Source

Get Clover It - Green, gold, and aqua circle glitter in a jelly green base.





Source

I Got a Crush on Blue - Blue hex glitter and microglitter in a blue jelly base.





Source

Iris My Case - Pink, purple, white, periwinkle and blue glitter in a soft purple base.





Source

Lottie Dottie - Turquoise and fuchsia glitter in a white "crelly" (cream/jelly) base.





Source

Pastel Me More - Pastel colors from pink to periwinkle in several different sizes hex glitters in a clear base.





Source

Spring Training - Rose, purple, yellow, green, periwinkle and blue glitters in a pale mint green base.





Source

Squared Away - Fuchsia, blue, aqua, holographic silver, and purple glitters in a clear base.





Source

Where My Peeps At - Pink, green, blue and gold glitter in a soft yellow base.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 15, 2013)

omg what have you done! Why did you post this for me to drool over it?! XD I want most of them ofc...must decide which ones I want D:


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 15, 2013)

Haha sorry. I am slowly becoming an Indie polish nerd. They have a lot of other stuff to, but these were their new goodies.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha sorry. I am slowly becoming an Indie polish nerd. They have a lot of other stuff to, but these were their new goodies.


 I've noticed indie polish is gorgeous too! I just need to make sure I get ones that I will really love and not just keep on hoarding, you know?


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 15, 2013)

Indie=independent, usually small personally owned companies.

Yes I do know. I have all the basic colors and styles already. I don't usually purchase new ones anymore unless I really want to wear them. These just really popped out at me. I figured since I liked them so much some of you would too.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Indie=independent, usually small personally owned companies.
> 
> Yes I do know. I have all the basic colors and styles already. I don't usually purchase new ones anymore unless I really want to wear them. These just really popped out at me. I figured since I liked them so much some of you would too.


 Yeah I know what indie means  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I meant I know that a lot of indie polishes are gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I haven't bought any though XD 

Oh I love all of them and want them. Can't do that though, so I have to narrow it down XD But I love the fact that you guys always share new collections and what not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I thank you for keeping us updated XD


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 15, 2013)

I only bought 3. I will come post them after I get them and wear them. Look forward to seeing what you get.

And you're welcome.


----------



## misschelle025 (Feb 24, 2013)

I love KB Shimmer and I love all of these new spring colors!  I'm going to have to make the hard decision of which ones I should get!  They're all so pretty.


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 25, 2013)

Totally and completely gorgeous!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

I ended up ordering only Get Clover It, I wanted so many of them, but holy crap, they are expensive, like OPI expensive...is the quality OPI like?


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 26, 2013)

I have found all of their polishes easy to apply. They are 3 free and the brushes in the bottle are the wider ones. I also haven't had chipping problems so yes they are worth it to me.

Today I am wearing Iris My Case. Love it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have found all of their polishes easy to apply. They are 3 free and the brushes in the bottle are the wider ones. I also haven't had chipping problems so yes they are worth it to me.
> 
> Today I am wearing Iris My Case. Love it!


 Guess I'll have to ease up into it and buy the ones I want little by little so it doesn't hit my wallet(or the bf's) THAT hard XD


----------



## misschelle025 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have found all of their polishes easy to apply. They are 3 free and the brushes in the bottle are the wider ones. I also haven't had chipping problems so yes they are worth it to me.
> 
> Today I am wearing Iris My Case. Love it!


 Definitely buying this one, Spring Training, and Lottie Dottie!  Making my purchase tonight!


----------

